
Ask HN: How long is your .bashrc file? - freedomben
I keep my dot files in a git repo and I add useful aliases and functions to it as needs come up.  I love automating shell commands and have for over 10 years.  I&#x27;ve got my own little shell API at this point, and it&#x27;s fantastic.<p>I took a moment to reflect on it a little earlier and realized I have over 3,000 lines in my .bashrc file!  Maybe this is a dumb question, but hey it&#x27;s Friday ¯\_(ツ)_&#x2F;¯<p>How many lines is your .bashrc?
======
catacombs
wc -l < ~/.bashrc

=> 568 lines

